# Have any of you tried dating sites?



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Any luck? I swear that every single girl has kids or something. Also, when they send a message it is: "Tell me more about yourself..." 

Do you guys get anxious about it? I almost don't want to reply, some are a little young for me, so many 18 year olds with kids and others just not attracted to. I don't think I should, but I see a kid as baggage, I love kids but I'm looking for a woman who hasn't been a mother yet. 

Have any of you actually progressed a relationship online and gone on a date?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm on plentyoffish, but I get so anxious about it that I haven't send out any emails. I don't think dating sites are for me.


----------



## Amara05 (Feb 2, 2006)

How much harder is it if you don't post a picture of yourself?


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I've done a lot of online dating, but mostly just meeting people, nothing long-lasting. That's because I've moved around a lot and haven't really settled down anywhere. Once I graduate I think I'll look for something long-lasting. Online is mostly a numbers game so you have to contact a lot of people and always have a pic to send.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Amara05 said:


> How much harder is it if you don't post a picture of yourself?


Well, I got one 'hit' in 6 months with my pic not up, I have 20 hits and 10 messages the last 3 days since I put my pics up...it makes a huge difference. Most just filter out the profiles with no pics.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

What site are you using?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yahoo Personals


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Is Yahoo Personals better than the free dating sites(aka plentyoffish, okcupid, etc?) I don't have very much experience with any of them.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I've only tried Yahoo Personals.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL NO never! But i forgot i made an account on the dating site on here! Need to get that deleted! I had nothing else to do so i made one! There is only like 3 girls on there too! I'm not one to do a dating site, too many wacko's like myself online!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Plus i wouldn't want people i know finding me  I mean even though so many people internet date now, i would still find it embarrassing :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't want women to see what kind of a loser I am.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

My 6 months anniversary with a girl I met online was yesterday. We met a few months before we made it official in February.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I've tried almost all of them with no [good] luck.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm trying several personals sites. Nothing yet however it hasn't been that long. 

As for kids, I'll consider dating people who already have them. Just as long as we have an understanding that I'm not going to be a parent ever and they don't expect me to have more kids with them (which is an advantage in dating single parents). 

It's kinda sad that I ever have to consider dating people with kids. But there are just so many young parents out there (****, I'm 21, I didn't want to deal with this!) that writing them all off would be a disaster. I might even babysit; I might even get along with the kids. But, in general, I hate kids.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't do online dating.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh and FYI I almost married a chick that I met online.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Brax said:


> Oh and FYI I almost married a chick that I met online.


I almost married a guy I met on Myspace. :afr He was lying about wanting to though, apparently. :roll


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



Futures said:


> I don't do online dating.


I don't either. The girl i was talking with a while back, it was different and i found her by accident. I just started chatting with her from a forum and things progressed. She was the typical "not getting any attention at home" attention ***** though, and i was a sucker. She used to make up lies al the time, then tell me she was just leaving the internet once she got me right where she wanted me.. Then what did she do? she made a fake account on the website i was posting at.. pretending to be somebody else. LOL love the internet! can't trust anybody! We stayed friends though once all that cleared up, last i even heard from her though was around December. I think she tried calling me once but when i picked up the phone she hung up. She also got a boob job to help with her low self esteem issues LOL! maybe thats why i haven't heard from her since! probably a stripper now supporting her junkie husband.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd NEVER trust a real online dating site though. Cause the reason so many people use them is to hide ****! Like you'd get to talking to them then once you get attached "oh by the way, i have a kid" LOL NICE! exactly what i wasn't looking for!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Prodigal Son--So women are actually contacting you after viewing your profile? I haven't yet tried a dating site but have heard that it's usually men who have to make a contact, not the other way around. I honestly don't know which I would prefer -- to do the contacting or to be contacted. 

Contacting someone would feel awkward and I would feel like I'm bothering her (but I always feel like I'm bothering people anyway; it's part of my problem). But being contacted presents problems too because I wouldn't like judging someone because of their looks and not replying to them and possibly hurting their feelings, considering that they took time to send me a message. How do you find it? 

And as far as a woman having a kid, they have a section on Yahoo! which says whether they have a kid so I don't know why that would be a problem.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> Any luck? I swear that every single girl has kids or something. Also, when they send a message it is: "Tell me more about yourself..."
> 
> Do you guys get anxious about it? I almost don't want to reply, some are a little young for me, so many 18 year olds with kids and others just not attracted to. I don't think I should, but I see a kid as baggage, I love kids but I'm looking for a woman who hasn't been a mother yet.
> 
> Have any of you actually progressed a relationship online and gone on a date?


yes and the sites sucked. and the whole kid thing. whatever at this point for me. if she is a good woman what do i care? there's a lot of attractive woman out there with kids; really is sad. Sucks that things didn't work out for them...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



SilentProphet said:


> I'd NEVER trust a real online dating site though. Cause the reason so many people use them is to hide @#%$! Like you'd get to talking to them then once you get attached "oh by the way, i have a kid" LOL NICE! exactly what i wasn't looking for!


Or they use an older picture from when they used to be attractive and you meet them and you're like "You're not the same person who was in that pic!"

It's a risk, but hey. I don't have the patience to deal with dating sites and their stupid profiles and such. Myspace is the only site I use as far as dating and that's just when someone happens to come around. I'm not on there actively seeking someone to date. I couldn't care less at this point.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



Brax said:


> *As for kids, I'll consider dating people who already have them. Just as long as we have an understanding that I'm not going to be a parent ever and they don't expect me to have more kids with them (which is an advantage in dating single parents). *
> 
> It's kinda sad that I ever have to consider dating people with kids. But there are just so many young parents out there (@#%$, I'm 21, I didn't want to deal with this!) that writing them all off would be a disaster. I might even babysit; I might even get along with the kids. But, in general, I hate kids.


Yeah, when I know that someone has a kid or kids, I freak out in my mind. I don't want to deal with it AT ALL. I'm sure there are enough people in the world where I could find one who doesn't have any brats.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



IcedOver said:


> Contacting someone would feel awkward and I would feel like I'm bothering her (but I always feel like I'm bothering people anyway; it's part of my problem). But being contacted presents problems too because I wouldn't like judging someone because of their looks and not replying to them and possibly hurting their feelings, considering that they took time to send me a message. How do you find it?


That is my problem, I don't know how to react! :lol Right now I'm just ignoring them all, but I don't want to hurt feelings. The thing is in the future like maybe 10 years from now...I want kids, but I am actually looking for a long term relationship where a woman hasn't been a mother before and we can experience that possibly together for the first time...yeah, maybe too picky or something. I'd actually be more into it, if a woman was single - never married and doesn't want kids compared to one who has kids, terrible I know.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's not terrible at all to prefer someone without kids. If you don't want kids, you don't want kids, ya' know...

I've learned to ignore certain messages if I can tell it's someone I'm not interested in. Once I'm nice and respond, then they'll think I'm interested and keep responding when I wasn't interested in the first place. What's the point? I just leave it alone altogether.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yahoo Personals is a rip off, you have to pay to reply to most messages if you want to type it out yourself...otherwise you basically have a list of quick message replies you can chose from. I wish I could just leave my email addy as there is a girl I'm sort of interested in.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> Yahoo Personals is a rip off, you have to pay to reply to most messages if you want to type it out yourself...otherwise you basically have a list of quick message replies you can chose from. I wish I could just leave my email addy as there is a girl I'm sort of interested in.


I thought you could send her your e-mail, I know you used to be able to do that.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nope, can't even do that.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't feel it's a bad thing to want to date someone who has never had kids. The way I feel now, I would not date a girl if she had kids; that's a huge turnoff and I don't like kids and never want to have any myself. 

You all seem pretty negative towards dating sites on the balance. Someone must have something good to say about them, right? Admittedly, it seems like it would be a pretty forced way of meeting people but with our social problems, what choice do we have? Those of us who have severe social problems and have no social life whatsoever simply don't have any way of meeting someone in person, say at a club. In writing we may be able to be outgoing but in person we're inept. I'd love to just meet someone in person and have what's called a "meet cute" and end up dating her but let's be honest, that's not going to occur.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Brax said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and FYI I almost married a chick that I met online.
> ...


In my case she broke up with me. It killed me. She couldn't handle a guy with SA. Made me more determined to break out of my shell though. Helps that she was a *****.


----------



## deist78 (Nov 12, 2003)

i have had absolutely no luck. i'm not a bad looking guy i don't understand it.


----------



## SaPrAmPeBi (Jul 14, 2004)

I use plentyoffish and have had great luck. I've met 3 guys on there that I've gone out with and I kinda met my current boyfriend on there(we worked together and I thought he was married until I saw his profile on there). I think it harbors a better environment to be honest and forthcoming than a face to face date with awkwardness. You know the person so much more when you meet so there is more to talk about. Research has shown that marriages of people who have met online are more successful than 'real-life' couples due to the fact you know more about them and it's not based solely on physical attraction that usually is associated with asking a person out that you just met.


----------



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

SaPrAmPeBi said:


> I use plentyoffish and have had great luck. I've met 3 guys on there that I've gone out with and I kinda met my current boyfriend on there(we worked together and I thought he was married until I saw his profile on there). I think it harbors a better environment to be honest and forthcoming than a face to face date with awkwardness. You know the person so much more when you meet so there is more to talk about. Research has shown that marriages of people who have met online are more successful than 'real-life' couples due to the fact you know more about them and it's not based solely on physical attraction that usually is associated with asking a person out that you just met.


Is that research specific to harmony.com or dating sites in general? I've heard harmony.com's spiel and its true, but that is because they filter out people that aren't religious and looking for marriage. Pretty easy way to inflate the numbers when you screen out people that aren't looking to get hitched =]


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Not much luck. One turned out to be a really good guy friend, but the others.....were bad apples.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No way.


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 19, 2005)

I would like to try online dating. However, I am not sure how a man will react when I tell him that I have social anxiety disorder. Would a man be able to be with a woman who cannot attend social functions, and does not go out much. What have been some of your experiences in regard to online dating when you informed the person that you suffer from social anxiety disorder?


----------



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

Eclipse said:


> I would like to try online dating. However, I am not sure how a man will react when I tell him that I have social anxiety disorder. Would a man be able to be with a woman who cannot attend social functions, and does not go out much. What have been some of your experiences in regard to online dating when you informed the person that you suffer from social anxiety disorder?


Well, I wouldn't tell him about SAD until after at least a few dates, but over all I don't think not getting out a lot would be a problem. I'd say most people that seriously use online dating sites do so because they don't enjoy the bar scene or are too busy to go out very much.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

I've had a profile up on OkCupid for a few years now. In that time, I've only met one person off of it in real life....and she never responded to me again after the initial meeting (talk about bruising the ego.. .....a simple I'm sorry I don't feel like going out again would've helped ease the blow). Everyone on dating sites seems to be way too "guarded" (and they want to talk to you for a year before they'd ever consider meeting you), and/or they have their expectations set way too high and don't realize that "real" people have flaws. (I'm speaking of ladies of course....Perhaps men on these sites are different)

I'll continue to keep my profile up in the hopes that one day i'll get lucky and at least meet someone I can become friends with off of it......but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I dated someone I met from one of those sites for a year and a half.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Dating sites are nice because you get so many more choices than you would normally even if you weren't SA. That way you can filter out the losers real easy and increase your chances of finding a worthwhile person. For example if I were to see "u" or "2" in a profile that would be an automatic disqualification.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Broshious said:


> Dating sites are nice because you get so many more choices than you would normally even if you weren't SA. That way you can filter out the losers real easy and increase your chances of finding a worthwhile person. For example if I were to see "u" or "2" in a profile that would be an automatic disqualification.


Yep, I could never date a person who liked U2 either. :lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



Strange Religion said:


> I've learned to ignore certain messages if I can tell it's someone I'm not interested in. Once I'm nice and respond, then they'll think I'm interested and keep responding when I wasn't interested in the first place. What's the point? I just leave it alone altogether.


I do that too. If it's some old guy or somebody I know I wouldn't ever date or something like that, I usually don't even respond. And they probably think I'm a *****, but oh well. I look at everyone's profile & pictures first and if I'm just not interested in them based on that, I don't reply.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



Strange Religion said:


> Or they use an older picture from when they used to be attractive and you meet them and you're like "You're not the same person who was in that pic!"


That's happened a couple of times, to me. I met a couple of guys who didn't really look like their pictures. One guy was really good looking in his pic, and when he got here it was like...wow, that's not the person I saw in the pic. :wtf It was, but in person he was really chubby and in his pic online he was really skinny/average sized. He just looked alot better in his pic. And he kinda acted strange in person too...my mom said he acted like a psychopath. That was the last time I saw him. 
The other guy wasn't the best looking even in his pic, but he did look better in his pic than he did in person. He turned out to be someone who dresses in drag. Some people I know saw him dressed as a woman & buying huge bras. I liked him as a person(and still do) but not for someone to date. :b


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> The other guy wasn't the best looking even in his pic, but he did look better in his pic than he did in person. He turned out to be someone who dresses in drag. Some people I know saw him dressed as a woman & buying huge bras. I liked him as a person(and still do) but not for someone to date. :b


You're not into guys that want to wear your panties :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



Futures said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > The other guy wasn't the best looking even in his pic, but he did look better in his pic than he did in person. He turned out to be someone who dresses in drag. Some people I know saw him dressed as a woman & buying huge bras. I liked him as a person(and still do) but not for someone to date. :b
> ...


Oh yeah, guys who wear bras bigger than mine, and women's panties are just so hot!  :b


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Unfortunately online dating is very looks based. If you dont have a reasonable picture up, you arent going to get anywhere.

Thats why i want to meet people in real life, not via a site. If they like me in the first meeting, they know 100% what they are getting and theres no tension in "oh my god what if that photo was from 1992?".

So thats why my goal is to overcome real world dating anxiety and meeting people. Just my two cents / pennies worth!

Ross


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I do that too. If it's some old guy or somebody I know I wouldn't ever date or something like that, I usually don't even respond. And they probably think I'm a b!tc#, but oh well. I look at everyone's profile & pictures first and if I'm just not interested in them based on that, I don't reply.


This is the problem with online dating.....
Don't get me wrong... I'm not saying you're wrong for doing it...
But if someone asked you out in person...and you merely turned your head away and ignored them........it would be considered absolutely atrocious behavior, and everyone around you would look at you with scorn.

The reason it's acceptable online is that moronic guys spam the heck out of anyone and everyone. Therefore, you ladies have a billion messages to sift through with most of them ranging anywhere from unrealistic to downright perverted. In person, many of these guys would know the reaction they'd get, so they wouldn't dream of asking.. Plus, they wouldn't have time to ask a hundred people in a day anyway.

Which makes it frustrating for us shy guys who actually do try to be selective online and try to pick compatible people. If we send out 3 requests a month...and get 0 responses for months on end... eventually we give up.....and since the ladies are inundated with messages, they don't take the time to search us out......and the perverts who spam everyone are the only ones left....and they wind up being the only true winners in the online dating scheme by getting dates out of default......... and then they make awful piggish dates...which makes all guys on online dating sites look bad....

Ahh, I wish i lived back in the days before the internet revolution...


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I am also using OKCupid, Yahoo Personals is a rip off, I like the options and convenience of online dating, and it is stress free. You only have to check in every now and then, see if you got any messages or anybody viewed your profile. Plus, you can read other peeps profiles and maybe get a general idea on their hobbies, pet peeves, likes/dislikes, personality, etc. OKCupid has all these tests that you may take and you can check out the other users who you match-up best with. I think putting up multiple pictures helps a lot, one pic or two doesn't tell enough for me.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



eekmd said:


> This is the problem with online dating.....
> Don't get me wrong... I'm not saying you're wrong for doing it...
> But if someone asked you out in person...and you merely turned your head away and ignored them........it would be considered absolutely atrocious behavior, and everyone around you would look at you with scorn..


Of course in person I wouldn't ignore them completely...I'd have to turn some down if I got as much attention in person as I do online though...it would be nice if I did.



> Ahh, I wish i lived back in the days before the internet revolution...


If I lived back then I would have never gotten a date, period.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> If I lived back then I would have never gotten a date, period.


and now you have all kinds of creepy guys hitting on you. :troll :troll


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Creepy guys need love too. Just cos Hannibal Lecter wore a mask didnt mean he didnt have real kissy lips underneath 

Ross


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Creepy guys need love too. Just cos Hannibal Lecter wore a mask didnt mean he didnt have real kissy lips underneath
> 
> Ross


speaking of him, there was a marathon of the SIL movies all weekend i noticed.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



GTI79 said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > If I lived back then I would have never gotten a date, period.
> ...


 :lol only online though :sigh :b


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

> speaking of him, there was a marathon of the SIL movies all weekend i noticed


English actors do bad guys real well. Thats cos we're all EVIL.

Now wheres my bunny-rabbit bat?

Ross

PS Now back to topic ...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Creepy guys need love too. Just cos Hannibal Lecter wore a mask didnt mean he didnt have real kissy lips underneath
> 
> Ross


I would kiss Hannibal. :nw :b
:mushy :cuddle


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd at least make him take a tic-tac first.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

haha :b


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> [quote="yeah_yeah_yeah":288ae]Creepy guys need love too. Just cos Hannibal Lecter wore a mask didnt mean he didnt have real kissy lips underneath
> 
> Ross


I would kiss Hannibal. :nw :b
:mushy :cuddle[/quote:288ae]
you are a very very strange woman. :sus :um :con :wtf

I like it!!!!!!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

GTI79 said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="yeah_yeah_yeah":d0e59]Creepy guys need love too. Just cos Hannibal Lecter wore a mask didnt mean he didnt have real kissy lips underneath
> ...


you are a very very strange woman. :sus :um :con :wtf

I like it!!!!!![/quote:d0e59]

haha...then you're also a very strange man. but I like that too. :b :boogie


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Have any of you tried dating sites?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":19dd9]
> Or they use an older picture from when they used to be attractive and you meet them and you're like "You're not the same person who was in that pic!"


That's happened a couple of times, to me. I met a couple of guys who didn't really look like their pictures. One guy was really good looking in his pic, and when he got here it was like...wow, that's not the person I saw in the pic. :wtf It was, but in person he was really chubby and in his pic online he was really skinny/average sized. He just looked alot better in his pic. And he kinda acted strange in person too...my mom said he acted like a psychopath. That was the last time I saw him. 
The other guy wasn't the best looking even in his pic, but he did look better in his pic than he did in person. He turned out to be someone who dresses in drag. Some people I know saw him dressed as a woman & buying huge bras. I liked him as a person(and still do) but not for someone to date. :b[/quote:19dd9]

HAHAHAHAHA, I'm sorry that happened, but that's too funny. For the most part, the guys I've met online look like they do in their pics. Though one guy looked way older in person than he does in his pics and one guy looked chubby. He didn't look chubby in his pics. I don't mind chubby though, he was cute. Too bad these guys all turned out to be ****heads.

Hannibal will make love to me and then I will be his meal for dinner.


----------



## Moonlite7189 (Aug 26, 2007)

I've thought about it before.. maybe one day in the future when I can't find relationships outside because I'm too shy and stuff. I might actually try online dating... -shrugs-. ooh You could always meet people through other things besides dating sites, like mmorpg or forums I guess.. I've met someone unexpectedly that way, we became good friends, and even thought about.. maybe dating in the future or w/e. but I don't think its possible now lol.  We're just nice friends. I've read some successful online love stories though  so cool. wish that could happen to me haha, but nahh. but I'm willing to try maybe some time when I'm ready! :mushy


----------



## RossPK81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been a member of about 4 dating sites for around 9 months, and recently a few weeks ago I joined about 9 more, so that about 13 in total right now (got banned from one for arguing in the forum).

I never get any luck, I mean sure, I'll sometimes get messages, but their interest seems to die off really quickly, after about 3 messages being exchanged they never write back.

I really don't think there's anything wrong with my personality or that I say anything wrong to them. I just don't know what it is.

And I agree with the TC, it is quite hard trying to find someone when you're doing a search, a lot of girls that I like will have kids, or they'll be really into clubbing and going to bars.

Then there's a lot of women, who just totally look like the type that wouldn't be interested in me at all (all though I don't think any woman would be attracted to me once they see me in real life), or the type that I'd have absolutley nothing in common with.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

RossPK81 said:


> And I agree with the TC, it is quite hard trying to find someone when you're doing a search, a lot of girls that I like will have kids, or they'll be really into clubbing and going to bars.


That's a problem with me too, find girl, start reading her profile and think wow! this person could be date-able. Then BOOM out comes the "I'm a proud parent of 3 kids at the age of 23 :um ) or "I love to go out and party and drink every weekend.


----------



## RossPK81 (Sep 13, 2007)

GTI79 said:


> RossPK81 said:
> 
> 
> > And I agree with the TC, it is quite hard trying to find someone when you're doing a search, a lot of girls that I like will have kids, or they'll be really into clubbing and going to bars.
> ...


Yeah exactly.

To elaborate the reason why the clubbing thing puts me off is that I just can't see myself and a girl like that connecting or her being that interested in me when knowing I'm not into clubbing all the time and going to bars.

I'd like to go to a not too rowdy pub the odd night with a few nice friends, but that's about it.


----------

